

Ask HN: What happened to SETI at Home? - coldtea


======
coldtea
I remember it being ubiquitous in the university and tech-savvy friends in the
late nineties or so.

Now, they say "Currently the largest distributed computing effort with over 3
million users" on their homepage.

It's 2013, everybody is on the internet now, and the "largest distributed
computing effort" only has 3 million users?

------
rman666
They found aliens so there's no need for SETI any longer. Oh, crap, I let the
cat out of the bag.

